# (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻ When is Animal Crossing Coming to Nintendo Switch???



## SoulEaterEvans (Sep 28, 2017)

*(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻ When is Animal Crossing Coming to Nintendo Switch???*

I *can't* wait any longer-- I must know *now* (or at least receive some condolence), and patience I lack! 
Completely disappointed with the _Nintendo Direct_ a couple weeks back, I came here to discuss my feelings, but to no avail, no one replied...
Soo, I'm here to ask again-- When do you guys think a new _Animal Crossing_ title will come to the Switch? Or be announced?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Probably in another half a year, knowing Nintendo... The Mobile game maybe a little more earlier than the switch Game, since they've been working on it for some time.
Nintendo likes to take their time. At least they produce some seriously good games, like Splatoon for example.

I feel you, I would love to see a new AC coming, (even though I don't have the switch)


----------



## Haskell (Sep 28, 2017)

Hopefully never. I want ACNL still to work.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Sep 28, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Probably in another half a year, knowing Nintendo... The Mobile game maybe a little more earlier than the switch Game, since they've been working on it for some time.
> Nintendo likes to take their time. At least they produce some seriously good games, like Splatoon for example.
> 
> I feel you, I would love to see a new AC coming, (even though I don't have the switch)



Oh yeah, I definitely agree with you that Nintendo has been dropping some pretty good titles for the Switch. I'm looking forward to that new Mario installment coming this holiday, but other than that, I could care less for the other Switch titles coming soon. 
I have not played Splatoon yet, but it looks pretty fun-- I'll probably pick it up sometime next month. 

I really have high hopes for the new AC games to come out soon, though ^^ Thanks for your input!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 28, 2017)

I was a little disappointed by the Direct too, but expecting a fancy new Nintendo Switch Animal Crossing release this early was perhaps a little on the hopeful side. AC Switch might be announced next year - 2019 is the earliest it'll actually be released.



Raskell said:


> Hopefully never. I want ACNL still to work.



It's staying up until the 3DS online is discontinued. I don't see that happening before 2021.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm actually really upset it's coming to Switch because I'm never going to be getting one because I can't afford one 

I really wanted to try a new AC game because it's been so long.


----------



## wizard (Sep 28, 2017)

I hope it comes out soon... even though it probably won't.

If it comes out in 2019 that would be 6-7 years since New Leaf came out (depending on the time of year). It better be an AMAZING Animal Crossing game if it's taking that long. By the way, I'm counting from when it came out in Japan, not in the USA, so it might even be 2020 here.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm wondering too, but they still have barely even given any details about what the new game will be. We don't even know if it will be on the switch or on mobile. They're taking quite long too, hopefully it's released sometime next year...

OR they might not even be working on an animal crossing game at all and are just using this "animal crossing mobile" to stop our whining. You never know!


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 28, 2017)

Look at what they did with Splatoon 2 and the mobile app for it... I forsee some coordination of the mobile game with the switch release, and it could be cool if they do it right


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't think I'll end up getting the switch anytime in the near future unless a new animal crossing game is released -- in which case my family will go crazy and have to buy it haha -- so I'm kind of hoping there's a new one. At the same time I'm not really sure whether I personally would really like, or rather _need_, a new one, since NL delivered everything I wanted and more (I've pllayed it non-stop since release day and even felt compelled to buy a 2nd copy, which I've never done for games) and I'm not sure what the next one would actually add rather than being just a port of sorts NL. However, I'm happy whether they do or don't decide to release a new ac!


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Sep 29, 2017)

An Animal Crossing title releasing 2019/2020 certainly does sound more logical ^^ I think, and many others, were a bit hopeful for a new AC releasing this year/early next year... Ohh well, I suppose I can wait. Lol


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 29, 2017)

We're always disappointed after every Nintendo direct. Just gotta be patient I guess... Gives me some time to save up for the Switch lol.


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Oct 2, 2017)

Anyone expecting a mainline Animal Crossing game this year or before next spring was a little too hopeful.

I think the timing all depends on the mobile app staying on track for late this year.  If the app hits on time, Animal Crossing will almost certainly be coming to Switch next year.  But Nintendo has been very sparse with details on their Animal Crossing app.  All they've said is it will 1) integrate in a meaningful way with the next main Animal Crossing title, 2) will release ahead of the next Animal Crossing game to increase mindshare for the main Animal Crossing title, and 3) get revealed in a special Animal Crossing Direct later this year.  But they could easily choose to delay it if they feel they need to.

Baring significant development difficulties and delays, 2019 seems like the absolute latest the next Animal Crossing will release, 2018 being more likely if the app is on time.





LandonCrossing said:


> By the way, I'm counting from when it came out in Japan, not in the USA, so it might even be 2020 here.


That's not as likely this time.  Since the next Animal Crossing is almost certainly a Switch title, and the Switch is not region locked, a popular series like Animal Crossing are more pressured to release globally within a smaller window.  Delaying a global launch would also fumble market synergy with the app.





Gingersnap35 said:


> I'm actually really upset it's coming to Switch because I'm never going to be getting one because I can't afford one
> 
> I really wanted to try a new AC game because it's been so long.


It's worth keeping in mind that the Switch as a platform was designed in such a way that it will change over time.  This year was all about up-selling Wii U owners and hardcore gamers.  Next year I suspect Nintendo will begin trying to up-sell 3DS owners.  Already some of that is forming with follow-ups to popular 3DS games such as a new Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem, Kirby, and Pok?mon, all coming to Switch, at least two of which next year.  Given the surprising cost of the Switch Dock, Nintendo could easily sell a Switch unit without the Dock for $250.  On top of that, they will eventually be able to cut the price as well, but it's hard to predict that at this time.  Another option is some sort of Switch 'Mini' with less features.  Nintendo will eventually do more to make the Switch more appealing to 3DS owners.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 2, 2017)

People who don't want the game to come to switch because they don't have one.... do you think you really love the game if you don't want it to move into the future? smh.

My bet on earliest date? the tuesday, or possibly friday closest to November 21st, 2018. At the very earliest. Failing that, around May 10th (again Tuesday or Friday) 2019. 

These are my predictions. Let's see if I'm right lol


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 2, 2017)

I can imagine that maybe at the E3 2018, Nintendo will announce something about a new AC for the 
Switch. At least the E3 is a good opportunity to announce a game like that. Or they will make a Direct, 
which is all about Animal Crossing only.


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 7, 2017)

Probably won't have an announcement until at least late Spring/Summer of 2018. I can't see them mentioning anything any earlier. They already have a pretty solid lineup that they will probably focus on.
Once those have their moment, it's probably safe to assume Animal Crossing will be the next batch of main titles!

(Wishful thinking) I'm hoping they release Animal Crossing Gamecube on VC during the announcement as well! That will keep me busy until it's actually released. Who knows?!


----------



## nammie (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm hoping 2018 but logically 2019 at the earliest lol :'(
I feel like nintendo counts happy home designer/amiibo festival as installments (tho I don't lol), and those came out 2015 and before they've had like ~3-5 years btwn each animal crossing game so HOPEFULLY we'll at least get info about the next one in 2018...

they did say the mobile game is coming out late 2017 though and as far as I know there still hasn't been any news and now there's 2.5 months left before 2017 is over so lol...
but I'm hoping IF the app releases at the end of this year that nintendo will ride the popularity wave and release info about the switch release soon after


----------



## Roshan (Oct 19, 2017)

hh


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 19, 2017)

It'll come when Mothers day and fathers day are on the same day.


----------



## Benz (Oct 19, 2017)

Huseyin said:


> It'll come when Mothers day and fathers day are on the same day.


accurate... also i hope it's a paid app. So i don't have to deal with the "freemium" currency and all that mess.. if it is a free app..


----------

